

Ask HN: Startups: What kind of IT / tech problems do have? - gizzlon

I&#x27;m a developer &amp; IT consultant and I&#x27;m a little tired of working with &quot;traditional&quot; companies.<p>I would love to work with innovative startups, so I&#x27;m wondering what kind of issues startup-people have?<p>If you&#x27;re running a startup, please pitch in..  I don&#x27;t know what I don&#x27;t know, so anything goes! :)
======
kngspook
Naming stuff. :P

Honestly, half the time when I go to name my app, my script, or even an entire
damn company, I wind up spending more time thinking about the name than I did
building the stupid thing. -___-

Some of the names are downright embarrassing three weeks later when I reflect
on them.

~~~
gizzlon
yeah, I agree.. but I don't know if that qualifies :)

I guess asking "what problems do you have" is the wrong way of going about it.
The biggest opportunities lies in the unknown unknowns: All the ways IT could
help your company that you just didn't think of.

